# 6-2-18



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

friday night


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

What a monster!! Nice job.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

wait a minute, you forgot to post the GPS coordinates, tide status, depth fish were gigged, water clarity, water temperature, and the time of night said fish were procured! Geeze man you have to follow the rules!

Only kidding, Nice fish! I have not had any free time to go this year!


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks, I guess there ARE flounder out there!


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

*cobiacatcther*

well the GPS location is a good one , the tide was just right , the dept they where in caused them to die , the water was clear enough to see them laying on the bottom , water temp could not have been better and they where all killed between the hours of dark and daylight ....Well i hope this info helps clear things up ... thanks for pointing out i need to follow the rules LMAO


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang good night!!! Way ta stick a few plus a doormat!


----------

